# Private Pesticide Applicator Certification



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

I realize that every state has their own way of dealing with restricted use pesticides (RUP). Here in Minnesota, initially, you have to take a written test to get certified. After that, you need to be re-certified every 3 years by going to a 4 hour seminar. This year, because of Covid, there are no in person meetings. So the U of M offered 3 options.

1) Online exam

2) Online workshop via zoom

3) Self paced online course

I chose #3. At first I was a bit apprehensive about this, but I finished it this morning, and I have to say that I am impressed. Going to a in person meeting is alright, but there are only a few topics covered. If there's something you don't quite understand, too bad, the speaker keeps moving on.

The online course was much more comprehensive with more topics. If there's something you don't quite understand, you can go over it again if needed. If this is offered again in 3 years, I will choose #3 again.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Indiana is a written test for initial license and then must attend 3 PARP continuing Ed sessions in 5 years for renewal with no more than 2 in one year. Mine was to expire end of December and fortunately had one credit previous to 2020. Also can do one of the three online. So, I went to one in person in December, sat six feet apart from everyone with a mask on and listened to a professor from Purdue talk thru a computer. The online course covered safety laws of ag equipment on highways and never mentioned chemicals. What a joke and a waste of $10 each time.


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

I hear ya. The last time I went to one of those meetings, they talked about Dicamba for 3/4 of the time. I don't even use that product.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

PaulN said:


> I hear ya. The last time I went to one of those meetings, they talked about Dicamba for 3/4 of the time. I don't even use that product.


Yep same in Pa . You initially take the test and receive your license and then you need to attend meetings to obtain credits /points in the necessary categories to maintain your license . Basically 1 good meeting a year and I occasionally do 2 in a year so i have a buffer on my re

recertification credits . I agree with PaulN , you can attend a meeting where you feel you just wasted a day . I Know some meeting are set up for the quickest /easiest way to get your points . Others are a wealth of education for the farmer who applies herbicides. I pick and chose because if i am going to do it i want to learn something . If it were up to me I would require much more in the line of education to keep your applicators license current . As with everything else Covid has an effect on this system .


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

endrow said:


> . I Know some meeting are set up for the quickest /easiest way to get your points .


If they aren't careful on-line can be a great way to 'cheat' or take short-cuts just to get the points/credits, too. Which I don't think the purpose of certifying / re-certifying is intended to do.

Larry


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

PaulN said:


> I hear ya. The last time I went to one of those meetings, they talked about Dicamba for 3/4 of the time. I don't even use that product.


Most of the meeting doesn't apply to me either as I have herbicides applied commercially but need the lisence to buy insecticide I put on with the planter.Atleast they had cookies at the meeting,lol.I did mine last yr so good for a couple more yrs.

First year I did it I think it was $5 and a open book test they sent you and sent back.Now it's $60?


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Wonder if Texas has the same set up. I let my expire years ago and would like to reapply and the on line would fit situation.


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

swmnhay said:


> First year I did it I think it was $5 and a open book test they sent you and sent back.Now it's $60?


Close, but no cigar. Today it's $75, and no cookies and coffee


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I completed my pesticide renewal last fall. It was a lot different here this time. It consisted of mainly watching a video on glyphosate. Last time if I recall, it was a lot on dicamba like some of the other fellas mentioned. The renewal was done one person at a time. Sometimes it is a little aggravating going thru the renewal process, but it is much needed to protect everyone as much as possible.

Regards, Mike


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

r82230 said:


> If they aren't careful on-line can be a great way to 'cheat' or take short-cuts just to get the points/credits, too. Which I don't think the purpose of certifying / re-certifying is intended to do.
> 
> Larry


In this case, cheating if of little concern. To get certified in the first place, it's a take home - open book test. Most of us can answer most of the questions without even opening the book, and you can take as long as you need to finish it.

The online version that I took had 9 sections/topics. At the end of each section was a quiz. You need to get 100% before you can move on. And again, it's basically open book. The answers are all right in front of you. In contrast, by going to an in person meeting, I could sleep through the whole thing, and still get certified.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm not sure if it'll be broadcast or what, but I saw an ad the other day for a 'drive-in' spray meeting if you need points this year. It's going to be at a local drive in movie theatre. I try to catch one meeting a year with an interesting topic. I could use the points, but not sure how informative or beneficial this format will be.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

r82230 said:


> If they aren't careful on-line can be a great way to 'cheat' or take short-cuts just to get the points/credits, too. Which I don't think the purpose of certifying / re-certifying is intended to do.
> 
> Larry


You hit the nail on the head, thankfully not yours  
It's happening with alarming regularity today in universities and HS all over the country.....and I remember when the teachers wouldn't let us use that Texas instrument thingy.......I would have no problems with school today, and I do believe it's why we have such dumbasses leaving places of higher learning. I could write answers so small in the cracks of my fingers and hands that I could make passing grades.....if I had an open laptop, I'm purty sure I could be king for at least a day


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The license test here covers a whole range of stuff. Have to waste time learning about home fumigation rules and hand application. A 1 hour hands on practical on sprayer calibration and cleaning would help 90% of the sprayers operators far more.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

I found the Texas page:

https://texasagriculture.gov/RegulatoryPrograms/Pesticides/PesticidePrivateApplicatorLicense.aspx


----------

